# Rabbit Jabs



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Got my 10 week old bun yesterday. Just wondering what age he needs his jab? 

Thank you xx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I am sure he can have them now. They have two lots normally 2 weeks apart.

I usually have mine vaccinated against Myxi and VHD. My vets don't do them together though so i have to go and have myxi booster then back in 2 weeks for VHD booster. This is when they are adults the baby ones are 2 of each jab 2 weeks apart so you might have to make 4 trips initially.

BTW.... where are the photos of this new baby??  :lol:


----------



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> BTW.... where are the photos of this new baby??  :lol:


Here he is the little cutie... he's called biscuit  :thumbup: and loves cuddles

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

My vet will vaccinate from 10 weeks, but as Matrix/Logan said the first jabs consist of 4. Oh and just a note when you chat about the vhd vacc see if your vet uses Lapinject as a lot of rabbits get bad reactions from Cylap :eek6:


----------



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> My vet will vaccinate from 10 weeks, but as Matrix/Logan said the first jabs consist of 4. Oh and just a note when you chat about the vhd vacc see if your vet uses Lapinject as a lot of rabbits get bad reactions from Cylap :eek6:


Oh god that does not sound good, if the vet says they use Cylap, shall i just go elsewhere as i dont want my little biscuit getting poorly  xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Emma Kuma said:


> Oh god that does not sound good, if the vet says they use Cylap, shall i just go elsewhere as i dont want my little biscuit getting poorly  xx


Most vets will order Lapinject in for you if you ask, but if they refuse then I personal would look for another vet, but some people use Cylap without any issues :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My rabbits never got 4 jabs when they were babies. They got one myxi jab at 10 weeks and one VHD jab at 12 weeks. You can give the myxi at 8 weeks old, and the VHD has to be done 2 weeks later.


----------

